# NC: Young, 'hyper' male GSD - possible working prospect



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

'Scrappy' is 2-3 years old. He needs to go to an experienced owner. He needs quite a bit of training because he's basically been allowed to do whatever he wants and has never had any kind of rules or boundaries. For more information, please contact me at hominyvalleyrescue at gmail.com.

Info from his current owner (it never ceases to amuse me the way people will describe their dogs):



> He has a lot of energy and can play and run for hours. He likes to jump up, and loves to play with balls and sticks. He does not bite or attack people - he just like to jump on them. He will sit but only if you have a stern voice because he is a little hyper active. He also likes to play with water. He does not like to be tied up or put into a crate - he will go crazy and bark.
> 
> He barks alot if someone is too close to the house or yard. Scrappy is a very good watch dog- he does not like other animals in the yard - he will attack a animal only in self defense_ (I'm not quite sure what this means - at first it sounds like he would attack anything that entered his domain, but then they say he only attacks if attacked first. Who knows. I can find out more if necessary)_.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Just wanted to add that you are more than welcome to cross-post or forward this information to anyone you think might be interested. Honestly, he doesn't sound like a bad dog; just one that's been allowed to get away with anything he wants and now that he's big, his owner doesn't want to deal with him anymore.


----------

